# Used Raft?



## Strike Zone (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi everyone. I am have been a professional river guide (fishing for Salmon, Steelhead and Brown trout) on the Salmon River, the Black River and the Oswego in New York State for over 2 decades using Koffler, Fish Rite and Hyde Drift Boats. The power company that regulates the flows down these rivers, has changed the way they do things. Dump as much water out of the reservoir as possible in an attempt to maintain a constant minimum flow and avoid major floods seems to be their new mentality. This now means that I have crazy low water to deal with. Too low for our Alum. drift boats. I have a friend out here who is getting his guided trips in with the use of a raft. He seems to no trouble getting down even the middle and lower sections of the rivers with almost no water. What do you think my best option is for guiding fisherman in the low water conditions. The big thing to keep in mind, is that we do a lot of plug fishing, or back trolling for these fish, which requires that my two anglers are both seated in the bow of the boat. It also means that rod holders be mounted on the front of the boat somehow. I think a front casting deck would solve that problem though. Any thoughts, advice, pics or anything at all will be greatly appreciated. At this rate, I stand to loose a lot of money and business as a result of not being able to get my trips in. Thanx.

Todd ( IGOR )


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Strike Zone said:


> Hi everyone. I am have been a professional river guide (fishing for Salmon, Steelhead and Brown trout) on the Salmon River, the Black River and the Oswego in New York State for over 2 decades using Koffler, Fish Rite and Hyde Drift Boats. The power company that regulates the flows down these rivers, has changed the way they do things. Dump as much water out of the reservoir as possible in an attempt to maintain a constant minimum flow and avoid major floods seems to be their new mentality. This now means that I have crazy low water to deal with. Too low for our Alum. drift boats. I have a friend out here who is getting his guided trips in with the use of a raft. He seems to no trouble getting down even the middle and lower sections of the rivers with almost no water. What do you think my best option is for guiding fisherman in the low water conditions. The big thing to keep in mind, is that we do a lot of plug fishing, or back trolling for these fish, which requires that my two anglers are both seated in the bow of the boat. It also means that rod holders be mounted on the front of the boat somehow. I think a front casting deck would solve that problem though. Any thoughts, advice, pics or anything at all will be greatly appreciated. At this rate, I stand to loose a lot of money and business as a result of not being able to get my trips in. Thanx.
> 
> Todd ( IGOR )


Buy a used raft? Or a new one maybe? Just going off your thread title--which it appears that you've asked and answered your own question?


----------



## Strike Zone (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanx for the reply. This raft that I buy, will probably only be used 30 - 40 days each year. Is it necessary to buy an expensive raft, or will some of the inexpensive glued pvc rafts suffice? What frames would you recommend?


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Your not going to have much luck looking for used rafts in this neck of the woods bud. There just aren't that many rafters around here to begin with. Your probably going to be best off getting something new and writing off the depreciation.

I have been using my Star Wonderbug on the Salmon for a few years now with really good results. It has a very shallow draft and handle like a cat. 

Here is a shot of it on Fish Creek in Taberg.










Star sells a fishing package pretty cheap. $2765










Star Inflatables rafts and kayaks. Inflatable fishing boats, inflatable rafts and inflatable kayaks. Paddle rafts, Bug Series, row frames and accessories by Star Inflatables. - StarInflatables


FishCraft also sells a similar boat in 15 and 18 ft. for around $5500

FishCraft

They sell nice cat set ups also.

FishCraft



Where are you planning on taking out, trash compactor, fireman's field or the black hole? If your planning on using the black hole, I would get the lightest frame you can. That hill can be a bitch.

Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Nate Pelton from North Creek Rafting Company has a couple of decent boats for sale over on the Hudson River. 

A 2006 Maravia Northwind Package and a 2002 Sotar SP.

Here is his links,
Used Rafting Gear For Sale

North Creek Rafting Company | Hudson River Rafting Trips | Adirondacks New York Whitewater | Moose River Rafting


----------



## Strike Zone (Apr 9, 2012)

I usually fish as low in the river as I can...minus the DSR. I know how to float it, I just refuse to give him the money. I used to pull my drift boat out at the Black Hole, but it is hard on the bottom. I think I could make some sort of wheel cart to avoid dragging the raft up the bank. Do you think there would be any problem putting a bench seat up front? I am worried that there wouldn't be enough room for two guys to deal with things when all Hell breaks loose.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Strike Zone said:


> I usually fish as low in the river as I can...minus the DSR. I know how to float it, I just refuse to give him the money. I used to pull my drift boat out at the Black Hole, but it is hard on the bottom. I think I could make some sort of wheel cart to avoid dragging the raft up the bank. Do you think there would be any problem putting a bench seat up front? I am worried that there wouldn't be enough room for two guys to deal with things when all Hell breaks loose.


I don't know anything about your black hole, but, you might look for a superpuma or equivalent. Reinforced with added chaffing material on the bottom, which should help with the low flows. When all hell breaks loose, your passengers should drop their rods and grap a paddle....


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, the 13.5 that I run would probably be a bit tight with 2 folks casting up front. The bigger tubes don't leave a lot of extra interior room. A bigger raft might be better if that is the way you want to run. 

Here is a shot of 2 people in the front of my boat on the Hudson. 










Plenty of room for paddlers, but I think they would get in each others way casting. I usually run folks in the front and back for fishing.



Your going to need some big wheels to get over those ruts at the hole. I usually take the gear and frame off and make three trips of it.


----------



## Strike Zone (Apr 9, 2012)

What is the inside width, or the width between the inside of the side tubes of your Wonderbug?


----------



## constructeur (Feb 27, 2012)

You should e-mail the manufacturers and see what they have to say. I know Koffler makes what they call a white water pram that may fit the bill.

I dunno man, I'm a raft guy, but only bobber and jig between runs, then we usually get out and swing with flies in the runs. If it's back trolling, side drifting, or working runs with bait divers it's just a bitch to do out of a raft.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

About 28 - 30 inches, I think. I would have to measure to be sure.


----------

